

Ask HN: Would you pay for a desktop bug tracking app made for solo developers? - captain_mars

When I am working alone, I often feel the need for a desktop app that would help me easily log bugs and 'ToDo's for whatever project I am working on. I'm thinking of writing it myself.<p>Can you please look at the features I have planned, and tell me whether you would pay for this app? If no, is there a feature I could add that would change your mind?<p>The features:<p>1. Mac OS X native app (Windows later).<p>2. Ability to manage bugs and features/ToDos of multiple personal projects through a tabbed interface.<p>3. Bugs can be categorized (functionality bug, performance bug, UI bug, etc.)<p>4. Bugs can be assigned severity levels (say 1-5), and <i>you</i> have the freedom to define whether the numbers apply in ascending order (1 = least severe, 5 = most severe), or in descending order.<p>5. You have the ability to change the names of the categories and and the severity levels. The app will adapts to <i>your</i> mental model; doesn't force you to adapt to mine!<p>6. Features and ToDos can also be assigned priorities: "this release", "later release", or "maybe". Of course, you can change these labels too.<p>7. The app is fully keyboard-enabled: you are able to bring up the app, move from one project to the other, add/remove a bug or ToDo, and make notes about them, all from your keyboard. No need to stop your work, grab the mouse, and then click in a few places. (Normal mouse support will be there, of course.)<p>8. No lock-in: Export data at any time in CSV, HTML or plain-text formats.<p>9. Optional preference: The app stays out of your way, in the Menubar. Only pops up when you ask for it through a keyboard shortcut.<p>Price: USD 15 - 30<p>HN, would you find this app useful enough to buy? Is there something I should do differently? Do you want ability import from / export to Bugzilla, etc. ?<p>Thanks!
======
RVijay007
I personally like to keep my bug and issue tracking, along with ToDos with my
repository, like on Bitbucket, so that it is all well compartmentalized
together. If the app would be able to synchronize with these online repos
tracking systems, then I could see myself using this app. The synchronization
is important as I have multiple systems that I use for development (desktop
and laptop), and would want the issues automatically updated on both.

~~~
captain_mars
> If the app would be able to synchronize with these online repos tracking
> systems, then I could see myself using this app.

Thank you. I will consider this feature.

However, what about Dropbox integration? If the app synchronized to Dropbox so
that you could access your bug list on all your machines, would that work for
you?

------
beat
First, consider building it as a SaaS web app rather than a desktop app. I
don't want to be tied to my desktop with it! I want to be able to see things
from my phone, other computers, etc.

More importantly, what does this offer me that I can't get elsewhere, for
free? There are a zillion bug tracking apps already. You need to offer
something I can't get elsewhere.

Don't think too much about price, or about making it inexpensive in order to
get more customers. I value my personal time at $100/hour, so if an app can
save me just one hour, it's worth $100. But it has to not only be worth an
hour, it has to be worth an hour above my alternatives.

~~~
captain_mars
Thanks for your inputs.

> First, consider building it as a SaaS web app rather than a desktop app. ...
> I want to be able to see things from my phone, other computers, etc.

I will consider it. I was thinking of making this a desktop app, because I was
visualizing it as something I would use only while coding. I had not
considered that someone may want to access the list through a phone. But now
that you mention it, I can see the possibilities.

For example, someone may want refer back to the list of open bugs on their
personal project, while commuting back from work. Or someone may think of a
great idea for their app while not being near their desktop, and may want to
make a note of it.

> what does this offer me that I can't get elsewhere, for free?

Most apps (Redmine, Mantis, Bugzilla etc.) are browser based ones, and I
believe desktop apps can be slicker and faster. More importantly, most bug-
tracking apps force the user to adapt to them, rather than letting the user
adapt the app. I also find them a little too complex for a solo developer.

Thanks again for your inputs!

------
captain_mars
It's now midnight in my time zone, and I will be going to sleep. But, I will
read every comment when I come back online in a few hours, and will reply to
any question you ask.

Thanks.

